
Immunity to Covid-19 may wane just 2-3 months after infection, study suggests - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/immunity-to-covid-19-may-wane-just-2-3-months-after-infection-study-suggests/
======
lbeltrame
See the comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23578910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23578910).
tl;dr: the press doesn't understand how immunity works.

~~~
_bxg1
Ars tends to have good science reporting, and Beth Mole in particular always
seems to know her stuff. I don't feel that this article jumps to any hasty
conclusions:

> The finding does not necessarily mean that people will no longer be immune
> to the novel coronavirus after a few months. The lower levels of the immune
> responses measured in the study may still be enough to thwart the virus, and
> there are other types of immune responses not examined in the study that
> play a role in immunity. Overall, there are still many unknowns about
> potential immunity to SAR-CoV-2 infections, including who is most protected
> and how long that protection may last.

~~~
lbeltrame
The fact is that immunological memory does not equate to having antibodies in
the bloodstream all the time. The title of the article is pure clickbait, at
the very least.

